

Show HN: Drop – Screw Yo. Text Matters - ethansebban
http://justdrop.co/

======
ethansebban
Dead simple notification app.

No registration. No hassle. Create or subscribe to a channel and start
receiving push notifications.

Simple as that!

------
fiatjaf
What is this, a new IRC client?

------
ethansebban
Subscribe to +YCOMBINATOR to get notifications when there is a new post on Y
Combinator Blog

------
chagan
Featured on Product Hunt yesterday! Went seriously viral 460+ upvotes

~~~
minimaxir
...because you were literally spamming _everyone_ to upvote your submission.
[http://i.imgur.com/B5hLdYG.png](http://i.imgur.com/B5hLdYG.png)

This is why I will never take Product Hunt seriously.

~~~
atmosx
Isn't that part of the process? (and the most difficult/uncomfortable one I
might add).

~~~
minimaxir
It's not an _ethical_ part of the process, and one that shouldn't exist.

